# Ally up next - ligs gone



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Old Mountain Farm Allspice (Ally) is co-owned with Ashley Turcotte. Kids will carry the Phoenix Rising herd name.

She is bred to Poppy Patch SM Johnny Depp
http://phoenixrisingfarm.webs.com/johnny.htm

She is now on day 138
Ally had a prolapes earlier in her pregnancy so she has been on stall rest for the past month or longer. Since on stall rest she hasnt prolapsed

I took pictures of her yesterday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ally up next*

Beautiful Doe...she is sure poofy back there..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Ally up next*

Aww, very pretty girl. :-D She is a beauty.

I like the last pic where she is looking back at you. So cute.

Tracy


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Ally up next*

Aww she is gorgeous Stacey, cant wait to see her babies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ally up next*

She's looking good...can't wait for kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ally up next*

Very pretty doe  I love that last pic too, she's got such an innocent look on her face!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ally up next*

I believe Ally gets a bigger stall now that a doe was sold who occupied the larger stall with her kid.

so far ive missed all the kiddings at phoenix rising via cam (was there for Kiowa in person) so I hope I actually get to see Ally kid


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ally up next*

She has her big stall now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ally up next*

yay and she is on cam


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok Ally's ligs are gone

pray she holds off till tonight. Ashley had to go out of town for today and she feels absolutely awful about it and is sick worrying about her.

if you can watch her on cam and give updates that would be awesome.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

sometimes the cam goes to a blue screen there is so much snow that its melting is causing issues with the line Im sure. hopefully the cam stays live all day especially till Ashley gets home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> pray she holds off till tonight


 :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im watching it!

Shes just eating, doesnt look like she will kid anytime super soon lol


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope she crosses her legs and waits for Ashley to make it home. I just checked the cam and forunately she is just munching away at the hay feeder. 

Looking forward to seeing her kids when they arrive!

Tracy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she did wait  Ashley is home now. I do believe she is kidding and had one buck so far (from what I'm gathering from the quick texts ashley's been able to send)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

second one is out and she held up 1 finger


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

UGh and i missed it!! See i told hubby i shouldn't clean the house tonight! Congrat's on the baby's!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are too adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Had to make a run to town...I missed it!! They look very healthy too...boys?


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats! I was able to tune in to see the second kid born. So stinking cute!

Tracy


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I was just watching them and it looks like Ally keeps butting the belted kid out of the way? She is being very nice to the other one and letting him nurse, but doesn't seem to want the belted one anywhere near her :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on 2 adorable boys!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats!! <3


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes two boys she just spit them out no trouble at all!


----------

